# Monitor recommendations(again)



## scottkinfw (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm thinking of getting a new monitor. I would be using a MBP 13 touch with LR CC. 

So monitor wise, 4K? 5K? Best manufacturer/value? Of course I will calibrate.

Thoughts everyone? Regrets with your monitors?

Many thanks

sek


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 2, 2017)

The answer has not changed recently, if you are looking for price and value, BenQ has the best cost / performance monitor out there. Keith Cooper has reviewed both, and has a excellent review of two models. You might have to get a high performance video card to do 4k, but you don't need to break the bank.

If you want the very best at any price, he has that covered as well.

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/category/articles-and-reviews/monitors/


----------



## Khalai (Jul 2, 2017)

scottkinfw said:


> I'm thinking of getting a new monitor. I would be using a MBP 13 touch with LR CC.
> 
> So monitor wise, 4K? 5K? Best manufacturer/value? Of course I will calibrate.
> 
> ...



If money is no object, there is 32", DCI+4K, HDR reference, 10bpc, internal colorimeter equipped Eizo 
http://www.eizo.com/products/coloredge/cg3145/


----------



## Zeidora (Jul 2, 2017)

Why not get a 5K iMac? Sounds weird to me to run a 4/5K display off a laptop.


----------



## pwp (Jul 2, 2017)

Large 4K and 5k monitors are sometimes implicated in Lightroom slowdowns. Just something to consider....

Check out Keith Coopers findings. He's thorough and implacably independent.

Personally I have been very happy with Dell Ultrasharp 30 inch panels. My oldest one, a U3011 (2011) is in daily use for critical work for very particular clients. Same with a U3014 (I think that's the model year...) If I needed to update today or set up a third workstation it would be a Dell U3216 4K panel. 

-pw


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 2, 2017)

Personally, anything over 27" is simply too big for editing when sitting at a desk: I have to look up and down and side to side too much. I have a 27" and a 24" so that I can have the smaller for my PS CC control panels and the larger for nothing but the image window.

Having two monitors, rather than a single one with more real estate, allows me to angle both inwards towards my seated position. This way I'm not looking too far to the edge in either direction, allowing optimal viewing angles at all time.

Both are Dell Ultras, which, together, cost less than some high-end monitors I considered. The set-up works well for writing and spreadsheets too.


----------



## CSD (Jul 2, 2017)

HP Z displays or Dreamcolor line (such as the Z24x) or Dell Premier Color displays make for good working displays the former DreamColor line competes pretty well with Eizo et al.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 2, 2017)

I second the Z-display line from HP. I've used their 24" monitors for years and now am using a z34c - no issues and they hold up over time. There is also 1 of the Envy line, the HP ENVY 27, which is 4k. I don't know anything about this monitor, but I believe the Envy line shares some of the components of the Z line.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank you all for that information. I'll check all comments out.

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 3, 2017)

Khalai said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking of getting a new monitor. I would be using a MBP 13 touch with LR CC.
> ...



Money is always an object!
Interesting monitor, thanks.
sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 3, 2017)

CSD said:


> HP Z displays or Dreamcolor line (such as the Z24x) or Dell Premier Color displays make for good working displays the former DreamColor line competes pretty well with Eizo et al.




Thx
Thank you CSD. Do you have a preference Dell VS HP?


----------



## pwp (Jul 4, 2017)

Zeidora said:


> Sounds weird to me to run a 4/5K display off a laptop.


Depends on the laptop. An specced up MBP Touchbar will run a 4k panel no problem. 

-pw


----------



## Jopa (Jul 5, 2017)

Khalai said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking of getting a new monitor. I would be using a MBP 13 touch with LR CC.
> ...



Wow  you can probably get a Dell 8k for this kind of money. I think it's also 10bit and 100% Adobe RGB.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Jul 13, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Personally, anything over 27" is simply too big for editing when sitting at a desk: I have to look up and down and side to side too much. I have a 27" and a 24" so that I can have the smaller for my PS CC control panels and the larger for nothing but the image window.
> 
> Having two monitors, rather than a single one with more real estate, allows me to angle both inwards towards my seated position. This way I'm not looking too far to the edge in either direction, allowing optimal viewing angles at all time.
> 
> Both are Dell Ultras, which, together, cost less than some high-end monitors I considered. The set-up works well for writing and spreadsheets too.



I just purchaged from Dell and or Amazonn a DELL 24" 16:10 Ultrasharp U2412M for 199.00 my Older Samsung 16:10 is losing brightness.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 13, 2017)

I had the Dell UP3216Q on my MBPR, calibrated great and IQ was amazing but 4K is just too much strain on the eyes after long periods of time, perhaps when font scaling issues are improved it will come of age. Now have a Dell UP2716D and the UP2516D (turned portrait) running on my MacBook works great, calibrated with X-rite they give 100% sRGB and great resolution for photo work. You can get the 27" cheaper second hand, great displays IMO.


----------



## CSD (Jul 13, 2017)

scottkinfw said:


> Thx
> Thank you CSD. Do you have a preference Dell VS HP?



For professional work HP gets the nod, but for semi-pro and more budget minded the Dell Premier Color line is pretty decent. I use both panels as HP doesn't always have a monitor that I would use until recently (and Dreamcolor line is too expensive for a back up rig), but I prefer HP for my own work.


----------



## Ryan2tawfiq (Aug 10, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> Personally, anything over 27" is simply too big for editing when sitting at a desk: I have to look up and down and side to side too much. I have a 27" and a 24" so that I can have the smaller for my PS CC control panels and the larger for nothing but the image window.
> 
> Having two monitors, rather than a single one with more real estate, allows me to angle both inwards towards my seated position. This way I'm not looking too far to the edge in either direction, allowing optimal viewing angles at all time.
> 
> Both are Dell Ultras, which, together, cost less than some high-end monitors I considered. The set-up works well for writing and spreadsheets too.


----------



## docsmith (Aug 10, 2018)

I went through this a year or so ago. Ended up with a Benq SW2700PT. Great monitor. 

Of course, I also recommend calibration. I prefer the X-rite i1Display Pro.


----------

